# Been on Volkl Gotama's 188s, what's next?



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

Loved my Volkl Gotama 188s. They are ready to retire. Any suggestions on a comparable ski out there?


----------



## guide.jt (Jul 31, 2009)

im rocking some fisher big stix 110. w/ freeride bindings. it always blows my mind how well they can do in a resort setting, but they shine on the powder


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

I was a Volkl guy for 25 years- switched to Nordica. They've got the old Volkl feel- minus the chopstix......


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

armada JJ's, its unreal how much fun they are! In all conditions too!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Cambell, try the Bluehouse Maestro. good ptice and made in Utah. Shipped to your door for about half the price of full retail skis.


http://bluehouseskis.com/snow-skis/by-name/maestro.html


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Is all this garage built product wood, FG and Ptex? I haven't seen one with any metal in it?....Hardly see any with more than a Ptex sidewall at this point. Look like 70s era rental product to me.


----------

